# Clover



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

Will fescue choke out Dutch Clover if left un-mowed? I have several areas I am planning on seeding includding a large waterway that is going to be redone this winter. I have plenty of white clover in my yard but I have never noticed it in area that are overgrown and not kept short. I live near KC,MO.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm not sure about your area, but here, fescue won't choke out anything.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

rkr
I have alot of white and red clover in my yard and the fescue does not crowd it. they get along fine. I'm north of KC an hour. The clover provides a good nitrogen source for the fescue.Are you a beekeeper or just planting clover?


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

I am getting two hives this spring, but I would hesitate to call myself a beekeeper yet. I have lived on our farm most of my life. Getting bees is causing me to look at things differently; such as the above question. We have a small cattle and grain operation. Before the last year I did not know that Red clover was not easily utilized by honey bees and I have never taken note of where white clover does or does not thrive. I guess you could say I am currently trying to see the world through "Bee Goggles". 
I realize that the bees will forage outside the boundaries of the farm. I have opportunities to plant a little clover here and there, such as this spring when we have a terrace and waterway system re-done. I contacted the MO extension with this question and the sent me a article on mixed clover grazing practices for cattle. The ground I have to plant in white and sweet clover will not be grazed, mowed or cut for hay and it is or will be dominated by fescue for erosion control. I just want to do what I can to support honey bees since they could use a little boost right now.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I can tell you from personal experience that sweet clover will be choked out by brome grass. Every two years I have to round up it; I don't know if I will ever get a head of it. Even plowing it under only sets it back.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

fescue will not "choke out" clover, it will kill it by shadeing it if left unmown. good luck,mike


----------

